# Who dat?



## drhunter1 (Sep 26, 2010)

You know who it is.


----------



## lab (Sep 26, 2010)

Great win


----------



## david w. (Sep 26, 2010)

Man that was a great game.


----------



## david w. (Sep 26, 2010)

The saints blew it on their field goal attempt.


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 26, 2010)

david w. said:


> The saints blew it on their field goal attempt.


They choked!


----------



## david w. (Sep 26, 2010)

We need to work on our defence.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 26, 2010)

david w. said:


> We need to work on our defence.



I'm hoping since you spelled it wrong you were kidding right?

They only gave up 24pts to one of, if not, the best offenses in the NFL.


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 26, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> I'm hoping since you spelled it wrong you were kidding right?
> 
> They only gave up 24pts to one of, if not, the best offenses in the NFL.



Thats not what they were saying after the Pittsburg game.


----------



## david w. (Sep 26, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> I'm hoping since you spelled it wrong you were kidding right?
> 
> They only gave up 24pts to one of, if not, the best offenses in the NFL.



Oh yeah I mean......Defense......

They got 24 points way to easy.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 26, 2010)

Domino said after the game the Saints FG attempt was the worst choke kick he had ever seen, I agree. Great win for the Falcons.


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 27, 2010)

I just want to know where all the "Who Dat's?" are. 

After the Super Bowl, Saints fans were coming out of the woodworks. I think there was a new one born every second. Where are they? Not a peep.

I guess even the "Katrina calls" aren't enough to get the Saints a win every time though there were 2 distinct horse collar tackles that did not get called in that game. They finally had to call the last one because the Ref was standing right there and was forced to call it. 

The Saints must have the best home offensive line in the History of football because they never hold at home.  I don't remember one holding call against the Saints. I don't remember one hands to the face call by the Saints O line. No wonder Drew Brees can sit there and pick defenses apart.

The Falcons on the other hand can't reach such perfect heights, at least not in the Super Dome. But they perservered in a hostile environment and came out on top. It's tough to beat the refs and the Saints at home but they did it.



Go Falcons!


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 27, 2010)

I loved that game, My hubby is a fan of "Changing the Channel when his team is down" & i made him stick it out, after all his groaning and gripping it came down to that FG & he was looking at me with that "you are rubbing the win in my face" look and then, NO GOOD. I clapped and yelled for about 3 mins while he tried to surpress his smirk & an  "I hate You".... 

Loved Every Minute of It.
&& agree on the defense, that 80yard return was REDICULOUS.!!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 27, 2010)

drhunter1 said:


> I just want to know where all the "Who Dat's?" are.
> 
> After the Super Bowl, Saints fans were coming out of the woodworks. I think there was a new one born every second. Where are they? Not a peep.
> 
> ...



Stop whining and be a gracious winner, your team got the win. 

It was a great game to watch and I hated that the Saints missed that FG, but Atlanta deserved to win that game. Congrats to the Falcons!

Who Dat!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 27, 2010)

We Dat!!


----------



## Caribou Lou (Sep 27, 2010)

WHOO! man you Falcons are so good! hahaha the falcons have never done anything and look very unimpressive again this year. you guys won because they saints played bad and have a HORRID kicker, not because you played good haha.

If you want to know what football is, watch my boy Aaron Rodgers tonight when we play Da Bears.

GO PACK GO!


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Stop whining and be a gracious winner, your team got the win.
> 
> It was a great game to watch and I hated that the Saints missed that FG, but Atlanta deserved to win that game. Congrats to the Falcons!
> 
> Who Dat!


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Caribou Lou said:


> WHOO! man you Falcons are so good! hahaha the falcons have never done anything and look very unimpressive again this year. you guys won because they saints played bad and have a HORRID kicker, not because you played good haha.
> 
> If you want to know what football is, watch my boy Aaron Rodgers tonight when we play Da Bears.
> 
> GO PACK GO!



You have a short memory. I believe they beat the packers in the NFC playoffs, in Lambeu, with Mike Vick as our QB and Brett Favre as yours.  I believe we won the last time we played yall too. We seem to have your number recently.

The Packers have a good team. Lets see where it shakes out at the end of the year. Also we play the Packers here on Nov 28th. Lets see if they are all that they have been trumped up to be then.


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 27, 2010)

It was a good game, but it was just a game.  The Falcons played better and deserved to win.  Congratulations to the Falcons.  The NFC South looks to be exciting this year.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 28, 2010)

Caribou Lou said:


> If you want to know what football is, watch my boy Aaron Rodgers tonight when we play Da Bears.
> 
> GO PACK GO!



  He was real impressive in that loss.


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Boudreaux said:


> It was a good game, but it was just a game.  The Falcons played better and deserved to win.  Congratulations to the Falcons.  The NFC South looks to be exciting this year.



Funny how it's just a game until the Saints are winning.


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> He was real impressive in that loss.




Beat me to it.


----------



## Caribou Lou (Sep 28, 2010)

> He was real impressive in that loss.



The loss to the only undefeated team left in the league you mean? 

We'll see you in the playoffs . . . My bad, no we wont cause you wont be there!

I will be staring at your red and black dirty bird car in my rearview as I'm drivin to the superbowl ladies!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 28, 2010)

Caribou Lou said:


> The loss to the only undefeated team left in the league you mean?
> 
> We'll see you in the playoffs . . . My bad, no we wont cause you wont be there!
> 
> I will be staring at your red and black dirty bird car in my rearview as I'm drivin to the superbowl ladies!



I'm not a falcons fan.  How many penalties did yall have last night?  18 (team record).  Only undefeated team in the league?  Are you refering to the National Football League?  Cause I'm pretty sure KC and Pittsburg are also undefeated.


----------



## hoppie (Sep 28, 2010)

Caribou Lou said:


> The loss to the only undefeated team left in the league you mean?
> 
> We'll see you in the playoffs . . . My bad, no we wont cause you wont be there!
> 
> I will be staring at your red and black dirty bird car in my rearview as I'm drivin to the superbowl ladies!



Not to mention the win the refs gave the bears when Calvin Johnson sat the ball down (doesn't he play for the team that has won 2 games in 3 years). The bears are a mediocre team at best that beat an undiscipline Pack. Aaron Rodgers is good though.


----------



## jmar28 (Sep 28, 2010)

Rogers is good, but not that good to come into Atlanta and beat us @ home!!! We have had the Packers numbers for a little bit of time now, no change in that!!!

Nov. 28th mark your calendar.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 28, 2010)

Caribou Lou said:


> The loss to the only undefeated team left in the league you mean?
> 
> We'll see you in the playoffs . . . My bad, no we wont cause you wont be there!
> 
> I will be staring at your red and black dirty bird car in my rearview as I'm drivin to the superbowl ladies!



Call me when you get a running back.


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Caribou Lou said:


> The loss to the only undefeated team left in the league you mean?
> 
> We'll see you in the playoffs . . . My bad, no we wont cause you wont be there!
> 
> I will be staring at your red and black dirty bird car in my rearview as I'm drivin to the superbowl ladies!



This needs to be made a sticky.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 28, 2010)

Who Dat!

The Saints will have another chance at the Falcons on December 27th. Both offenses should be tried and tested by then. I think the Saints will be much harder to beat by then.

Of course you boys remember what happened last December now don't ya???


----------



## shea900 (Sep 28, 2010)

The falcons are looking good!


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 30, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Who Dat!
> 
> The Saints will have another chance at the Falcons on December 27th. Both offenses should be tried and tested by then. I think the Saints will be much harder to beat by then.
> 
> Of course you boys remember what happened last December now don't ya???



This thread is about this game, this year.


 It's also our way of gloating as much as possible.


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 30, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Who Dat!
> 
> The Saints will have another chance at the Falcons on December 27th. Both offenses should be tried and tested by then. I think the Saints will be much harder to beat by then.
> 
> Of course you boys remember what happened last December now don't ya???




The best I remember Chris Redman took it to the Aints, it was all NO could do to beat us last year!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 30, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> The best I remember Chris Redman took it to the Aints, it was all NO could do to beat us last year!



But they did beat your falcons both times last year. Then the Saints won the SuperBowl.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 30, 2010)

drhunter1 said:


> This thread is about this game, this year.
> 
> 
> It's also our way of gloating as much as possible.



It's all good. 

But I think the gloating will end on 12/27.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 30, 2010)

Caribou Lou said:


> The loss to the only undefeated team left in the league you mean?
> 
> We'll see you in the playoffs . . . My bad, no we wont cause you wont be there!
> 
> I will be staring at your red and black dirty bird car in my rearview as I'm drivin to the superbowl ladies!



Chedder Head...


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 30, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> It's all good.
> 
> But I think the gloating will end on 12/27.



Yeah..I think so too..y'all gonna come into the dome after playing...

@dallas
@Cinci
@Baltimore

Y'all ain't deep at DT...y'all gonna be beat up from the running games and physical defense those teams play. 

We'll see.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 1, 2010)

Who Dat!  It sure wasn't the Steelers...


----------



## bkl021475 (Nov 1, 2010)

Lose to the Browns...Beat the Steelers...Go figure!


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 3, 2010)

I think it's funny that the falcon fans want to pick on the saints fans when the one and only trip they ever made to the superbowl they got spanked. And the one and only time the "caints" went they won. Hmmm   sounds alot like like braves fans.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 3, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> I think it's funny that the falcon fans want to pick on the saints fans when the one and only trip they ever made to the superbowl they got spanked. And the one and only time the "caints" went they won. Hmmm   sounds alot like like braves fans.



So you are a Yankees fan and a Saints fan?  Who is you college football team?  College basketball team?  NBA?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 3, 2010)

Both the Falcons and Saints are pretty even in post season play except for the fact that the Saints actually are Super Bowl champions and the Falcons are just wannabes.  

Super Bowl Championships (1)

    * NO (1) – 2009

Super Bowl Appearances (2)

    * ATL (1) – 1998
    * NO (1) – 2009

Conference Championships (2)

    * ATL (1) – 1998
    * NO (1) – 2009

Division Championships (7)

    * ATL (3) – 1980, 1998, 2004
    * NO (4) – 1991, 2000, 2006, 2009


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 3, 2010)

Actually Nitrate, I'm a Raiders fan in football, Dawg fan in college. Still think it's funny that a "wannabe" superbowl winner talks smack to proven superbowl winner.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 3, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> Actually Nitrate, I'm a Raiders fan in football, Dawg fan in college. Still think it's funny that a "wannabe" superbowl winner talks smack to proven superbowl winner.



I'm not a Falcons fan.  Haha, I think it's funny an Oakland fan wants to talk smack to anyone about NFL right now.  Maybe you guys can get Randy Moss back.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 4, 2010)

When have you seen me talking smack about "who dat" or anything else, I just simply said it's funny that falcon fans want to talk smack to super bowl champs, that's all.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah.... what Emu said 

BTW, the falcons will choke... they always do.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 4, 2010)

And if any falcon fans want to talk about football, then we'll just take a lil trip back in time and...  oh never mind, even then the falcons wouldn't even be able to say anything.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 4, 2010)

Didn't think so!


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 7, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> When have you seen me talking smack about "who dat" or anything else, I just simply said it's funny that falcon fans want to talk smack to super bowl champs, that's all.



What...we shouldn't talk smack to the saints after beating them in their own house? Are you serious?

Then I guess the dawgs shouldn't talk smack to any team that has won more NC than them...which would include tech..

Naw man...we're gonna talk smack to the saints...and the bucs...it's our time..it's our year and we're way overdue.

And you're a raider fan?? Oh that's rich.


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 7, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Yeah.... what Emu said
> 
> BTW, the falcons will choke... they always do.



Btw...How's Hartley's throat doing? 

Nice win against the steelers.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 7, 2010)

Who Dat!


----------



## bkl021475 (Nov 7, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> And if any falcon fans want to talk about football, then we'll just take a lil trip back in time and...  oh never mind, even then the falcons wouldn't even be able to say anything.



Back in time is called history, deal with today and like it!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 7, 2010)

Who Dat! Saints win again. 

Falcons barely beat them Bucs!


----------



## bkl021475 (Nov 7, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Who Dat! Saints win again.
> 
> Falcons barely beat them Bucs!



Win is a win my friend! Y'all were playing  Carolina right? Either way congrats!


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 7, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Who Dat! Saints win again.
> 
> Falcons barely beat them Bucs!



Good win for y'all. I hope it's a tight race when y'all come to the dome.

And that's a good bucs team. I know y'all killed them, their defense is suspect because of their youth and I believe they're weak at lb and safety, but that offense is good now and will only get better with experience.


----------



## shea900 (Nov 7, 2010)

Falcons all alone in 1st. Yeah!


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 8, 2010)

shea900 said:


> Falcons all alone in 1st. Yeah!



Too bad for them the season doesn't end today.

1st place only matters after the last game.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 8, 2010)

BKL, I like history, I believe it repeats itself, just like in 98, when da birds went to the big dance and got spanked. 

The biggest difference between a Raider fan and a Falcon fan, we actually have a few super bowls in our history, so like it.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 8, 2010)

Didn't the falcons have some goober on that team that got arrested for soliciting a prostitute or something like that the night before the Superbowl?


----------



## HermanMerman (Nov 8, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Didn't the falcons have some goober on that team that got arrested for soliciting a prostitute or something like that the night before the Superbowl?



I believe you are referring to Eugene Robinson. What a moron.


----------



## bkl021475 (Nov 9, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> BKL, I like history, I believe it repeats itself, just like in 98, when da birds went to the big dance and got spanked.
> 
> The biggest difference between a Raider fan and a Falcon fan, we actually have a few super bowls in our history, so like it.



Fair enough then, my Canes have 5 National Championships and have played in 8 since your dawgs last sniffed the promised land!


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 16, 2010)

Can't argue that one, and won't try to talk smack to a Canes fan either, ain't dat stupid.


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 16, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> Can't argue that one, and won't try to talk smack to a Canes fan either, ain't dat stupid.




You're a UGA fan? You do know that they are actually here in Georgia don't you? They also aren't "winners". I thought that didn't meet your criteria for being a "fan".


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is the remaining Saints 7 games

Seahawks 11/21
@Cowboys 11/25
@Bengals 12/05
Rams 12/12
@Ravens 12/19
@Falcons 12/27 (Monday Night Football)
Bucs 1/02

Even though 4 of the 7 games are on the road, that looks like a pretty favorable schedule. I see 1 likely loss and one pretty likely loss. 

The Falcons remaining 7 games.

@ Rams 11/21
Packers 11/28
@ Bucs 12/5
@ Carolina 12/12
@ SeaHawks 12/19
Saints 12/27 MNF
Panthers 1/2

Is this schedule more favorable? 4 of the 7 games are on the road also. The Seahawks are pretty tough at home. The Packers are a good team. The Saints always tough even playing them here.

Should be a good final several weeks.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 16, 2010)

drhunter1, I can send you a Drew Brees saints jersey if you want to come over from the dark side. It's not too late.


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> drhunter1, I can send you a Drew Brees saints jersey if you want to come over from the dark side. It's not too late.



Thanks for the invite. Not ever, ever going to happen though.

Should be good going down the stretch.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 17, 2010)

Drhunter1, thanks for informing me that the University of GEORGIA is actually in Ga.  Dang, I didn't know dat. Also didn't know dat just because a team is in Ga that automatically means I have to root for them.  Maybe I'm just grown enough to pick my own teams.

To let you in a secret, here's my teams: North Carolina Tar Heels in Basketball
Ga Bulldogs in football(these are college by the way)
  Oakland Raiders in pro football, oh yea they are in California in case you didn't know
  Chicago bulls in Pro basketball(also not in GA)
   New York Yankees in pro baseball

  Kevin Harvick in Nascar, and Martin Truex jr a close second.  So really the only valid point you are trying to make is the fact that I like a team out of all those favorites that have a pretty dominating record, so therefore you assume I' a bandwagoner, well go ahead little fella it's ok i understand, but be careful jealousy can be dangerous.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh yea Aren't you the one that scolded me for being sarcastic and always trying to be rude, maybe you should practice what you preach brutha.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 17, 2010)

Play nice Emu 

And when you gonna take me duck hunting?


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 18, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> Drhunter1, thanks for informing me that the University of GEORGIA is actually in Ga.  Dang, I didn't know dat. Also didn't know dat just because a team is in Ga that automatically means I have to root for them.  Maybe I'm just grown enough to pick my own teams.
> 
> To let you in a secret, here's my teams: North Carolina Tar Heels in Basketball
> Ga Bulldogs in football(these are college by the way)
> ...




I don't need to call you a bandwaggoner, you just called yourself one. Must have touched a nerve.


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 18, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> Oh yea Aren't you the one that scolded me for being sarcastic and always trying to be rude, maybe you should practice what you preach brutha.




I just pointed out the truth. You know in a sarcastic way. Whats good for the goose and all brutha.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 18, 2010)

Um  didn't call myself a bandwagoner, and also just stating the fact that you called me out and then do the same thing, kinda hypocritical huh brutha


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 19, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> Um  didn't call myself a bandwagoner, and also just stating the fact that you called me out and then do the same thing, kinda hypocritical huh brutha



Call you out? Surely you didn't take it like that. Wow, I did touch a nerve.

And you did describe yourself as the exact definition of a bandwaggoner.

I don't see it as hypcritical at all. Just sauce for the gander.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 21, 2010)

Who Dat!

Saints win again.


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 21, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Who Dat!
> 
> Saints win again.



Good luck in Dallas next Thursday with the suddenly hot cowboys.

Anxiously awaiting the giants-iggles game. 
The shots are helping.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 25, 2010)

Game time! Let Saintsgiving begin! Who Dat!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 25, 2010)

Go cowboys!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Go cowboys!!!!!



Idjit


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 25, 2010)

Who Dat!!! Saints win on Thanksgiving!!!  

We call that Saintsgiving.


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 25, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Who Dat!!! Saints win on Thanksgiving!!!
> 
> We call that Saintsgiving.



Nice win. We'll be seeing you soon.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 25, 2010)

Drhunter1, you didn't touch a nerve with me, it's all in good fun. I come across as sarcastic and many times I am, but I don't get all tore up about sports. Life is way too short for that. Just like gettin you and the 6 other falcon fans wound up a lil bit. Don't take it personal brutha.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 5, 2010)

Who Dat!!! Geaux Saints!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 5, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Who Dat!!! Geaux Saints!!!



Athough the saints are winning...Brees is taking a beating.

Post game edit...Nice win.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 5, 2010)

Glad to see the Saints win again. They are on a hot streak at the right time of the season. 

The only thing that kept it from being a perfect day was watching the falcons eek out another close win.


----------



## bkl021475 (Dec 5, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Glad to see the Saints win again. They are on a hot streak at the right time of the season.
> 
> The only thing that kept it from being a perfect day was watching the falcons eek out another close win.



It may come down to the Monday Night Game in the ATL!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 6, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Glad to see the Saints win again. They are on a hot streak at the right time of the season.
> 
> The only thing that kept it from being a perfect day was watching the falcons eek out another close win.





the Falcons are good at winning the close games


----------



## drhunter1 (Dec 21, 2010)

APB for Les.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 21, 2010)

nickel back said:


> the Falcons are good at winning the close games



W=W    
A win is a win bro...


I am watching this conversation from the sidelines though.  Getting pretty interesting, and it does look like it will come down to the MNF game.


----------



## bkl021475 (Dec 21, 2010)

This is a luxury, we don't have to beat the saints, we can win our walkthrough with the panthers next week and we are No 1 seed. But we will layeth the smacketh down on the aints and rest next week, Falcons by 10. Come on Monday night.


----------



## drhunter1 (Dec 22, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> This is a luxury, we don't have to beat the saints, we can win our walkthrough with the panthers next week and we are No 1 seed. But we will layeth the smacketh down on the aints and rest next week, Falcons by 10. Come on Monday night.



Yes but we will!

GO FALCONS!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Dec 22, 2010)

I like our chances.

Playing at the dome will be a great advantage.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 22, 2010)

Falcons rise up!!

I cant stop saying that..


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 5, 2011)

drhunter1 said:


> APB for Les.



I'm back now. Just been taking care of business the past three weeks. 



Wiskey_33 said:


> I like our chances.
> 
> Playing at the dome will be a great advantage.



Chances at what?? Picking up some of those "exotic" chicks down around the Dome??? 



The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Falcons rise up!!
> 
> I cant stop saying that..



Maybe you should... it didn't help back on 12/27 now did it? 

Who Dat!!!  See you boys in the playoffs!


----------

